# Keeping a Horse on a Budget



## Tim_A

We've been working on a small article about keeping horses on a tight budget and I thought it would be a good idea to pass it over to you guys for any suggestions we could add? Any additions are very welcome 



> *Keeping a Horse on a Budget*
> 
> Surviving the credit crunch is difficult enough, but when you have horses and ponies which rely on you for food, shelter and medical attention, every little bit helps.
> 
> Its a sad fact that many horses and ponies are given up or abandoned every week, as owners struggle to cope with the current economic climate.
> 
> Sara Tuppen from the Horse Refuge in Wittersham Kent, knows all about looking after horses when money is scarce, having to rely solely on donations to keep over 40 rescued horses in good health.
> 
> She believes there are a few points which could help make owning a horse on a budget a little easier:
> 
> 1. Many horses can live quite happily outside for most of the year, as long as theres food, water and shelter available. If this is a suitable option for your horse, it could reduce the cost of stabling considerably.
> 
> 2. Removing shoes is an easy way to keep costs down. If not ridden regularly, or on rocky ground, many horses will not need shoes.
> 
> 3. Sharing your horse is a great way to cut (even halve!) costs, and provides a cheaper introduction to horse ownership for someone else.
> 
> 4. In many cases you can get free stabling and occasionally hay and bedding in return for chores. Mucking out, grooming, maintenance etc. are all jobs which could save you money for a little hard work!
> 
> 5. Vets bills are an unknown factor but still have to be considered. If moneys a little tight, you may find a lot of Vets will allow you to spread the cost, and pay in instalments.
> 
> 6. Many people can make lifestyle changes! Its not all about finding ways to keep your horse more cheaply, see if you can do it for yourself!
> 
> 7. Wherever possible, horse owners can often club together to buy feed and bedding in bulk, reducing the overall price and passing on savings to all.
> 
> 8. As a last resort, you can look into getting your horse a foster home, even as a companion.
> 
> There are many ways in which The Horse Refuge can help. If you would like any more information, or would like to donate, please call Sara on 01797 270555 or visit The Horse Refuge
> 
> If youre in a position to loan, or even buy a horse or pony, there are many horses and ponies for sale on the Horse and Pony Directory  Horses for Sale, Ponies for Sale, Horseboxes for Sale


----------



## lucifer35

Keeping horses is very expensive. I have a cob and a dutch warm blood and mine have both lived out since the day they were born, I feel this is the most natural way of life for them and I cant remember the last time i had the vet out and I feel this is the reason why. I have friends who are paying hundreds of pounds a month on stabling and they have many vet visits costing more money. 

I also only have my horses shod only on their front hooves, this also helps when their shoes are wearing they still have the grip of their back hooves. I do quite a bit of road work and i dont have problems with them being foot sore or cracking.

These methods might not suit everyone but they are worth a try if they save the pennies


----------



## Vixxen

i go for native breeds, so very easy to keep and live out all year and only shod on the front....but its still costly of course...a labour of love keeping horses is!


----------



## welshie

Yes I agree, native breeds weather well. My Welsh lives out and manages really well he hates coming in the stable.


----------

